# waxy's MK3 Escort Detail(new products)



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

*...................*

........................


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful, simply beautiful.

My first 6 cars were all Fords, a mk2 Escort 1.3GL (MFH 912W) that had been my Grandad's last car (I collected it with him on 1st August 1980 from the Ford garage in Stroud), a mk3 Escort 1.3L, two mk2 Fiesta XR2's, and two Orion Ghia injections, a mk1 and a mk2 - and I still regularly search for original Escort RS Turbo's, RS1600i's and XR4i's on ebay and autotrader - just don't tell Mrs dandam 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning example.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

The car is a credit to you, well done.


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

Stunning my friend..........Simply stunning.

What sort of milage does the Escort have???


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:doublesho what a cracking escort


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow how old school is that.just lovely great job


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

That's truly stunning. Love it.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely pristine! Your dad would be proud. Not sure about the fogs,do you reckon they might look better below the bumper?


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Looking good.

Few comments though if i may...


The rims look quite badly dented/scuffed aloong the edge that meets the tyre.
The rear badges are badly worn and could do with being replaced.
The ride height looks a little high.
Not 100% sold on the fogs

Only my personal opinion of course but nonetheless a great looking car! :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

What a stunner!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome car, love how original it looks. nice work mate


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking example my man keep up the good work.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Wel mantained car.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Time warp example! 

How many miles, and is it all original?

The only criticisms if I may, the rear number plate is a bit wonky and the badges let down an otherwise stunningly well cared for example of an Escort. There can't be many Ghia's left in this condition.

Well done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome pal. I have a 1988 xr3i cabriolet sat in my parents garage. Not even looked at her for about 8 years. You have inspired me to get my ass in gear and get her out. I'm dreading the condition though!

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

a beauty!
do you show her?
think you should.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice example


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

Blimey, talk about step back in time looks brand new. I'm guessing about 33650 miles.Lovely car mate, all credit to you.


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

That's stunning


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Very nice, I see a very good condition MK3 everyday on my drive to work, always make a mental note of it as they are very unusual to see on the road now.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Credit to you Waxy....looking amazing as always :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Stunning example of a classic ford.


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Cracking Escort!
How about some engine bay shots to finish it off


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

TIFF said:


> Stunning my friend..........Simply stunning.
> 
> What sort of milage does the Escort have???


Thanks mate ,mileage is approx 50,000


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

herbiedacious said:


> Absolutely pristine! Your dad would be proud. Not sure about the fogs,do you reckon they might look better below the bumper?


Thankyou,very nice of you to say that The fogs were fitted in place of the Carello 640 spotlights,my dad took them off to save them from getting damaged.I plan to re fit the Carello's next year,i'll store the Hella Fogs as i don't like the look of both sets of lights.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Farquhar said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Few comments though if i may...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments

The edges of the wheels have paint wear from almost 29 years of use,these are the original, optional extra Sport Road wheels that were specified from new.

The rear badges, again are the originals,and are nearly 29 years old,the 'Patina' of the badges doesn't detract from the car,and i am not someone who replaces parts on an original car just for the sake of it:thumb:

The ride height is 100% standard and correct,the car still rides on it's factory fitted Ford springs and shocks

As previously stated,the fogs were only fitted up front,to save the original spotlights,but they are correct fog lights.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Mean & clean said:


> Time warp example!
> 
> How many miles, and is it all original?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate approx 50,000 miles,and yes she is original appart from a replacement Weber carb,and stainless Exhaust.The only other parts that have ever been replaced are,water pump,starter motor,cambelt,and bulbs.The number plate is the original dealer fitted one,and whoever fitted it,drilled the left side hole a few mm higher than the other side,causing it to look squint when fitted,it doesn't bother me too much,as i know the story behind it,of course, it would be easy to get replacement plates made,but i want to keep the originals


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

stez said:


> Awesome pal. I have a 1988 xr3i cabriolet sat in my parents garage. Not even looked at her for about 8 years. You have inspired me to get my ass in gear and get her out. I'm dreading the condition though!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the kind words make a start on the car,not many left nowadays:thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

waxy said:


> Thanks mate approx 50,000 miles,and yes she is original appart from a replacement Weber carb,and stainless Exhaust.The only other parts that have ever been replaced are,water pump,starter motor,cambelt,and bulbs.The number plate is the original dealer fitted one,and whoever fitted it,drilled the left side hole a few mm higher than the other side,causing it to look squint when fitted,it doesn't bother me too much,as i know the story behind it,of course, it would be easy to get replacement plates made,but i want to keep the originals


It is very impressive that the car has had no major work done in it's life at this age. Absolute respect for keeping it so damn good!

I understand what you mean about the plates and the history, I admire originality as so many of these have been pulled apart. It's nice to see a really genuine example :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

dis said:


> a beauty!
> do you show her?
> think you should.:thumb:


Thankyou I haven't shown the car before,but i'm thinking about it for next year.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

mk2jon said:


> Credit to you Waxy....looking amazing as always :thumb:


Cheers Jon,i appreciate that get some pics of your MK2 RS up:thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Barny said:


> Cracking Escort!
> How about some engine bay shots to finish it off


Thanks mate i'll try and get some engine bay pics for next week:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blimey that is an original looking car! A testament for sure


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Minty mint...looks fantastic mate!:thumb:


----------



## Lopez (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks great! I had a Mk3 as my first car. That Asda looks familiar, is it in Coventry?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Really Really Love This Car


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

OOoooo what an Escort :argie: and automatic gears :thumb:

I am on the way to fully restore father's 84 Fiesta,1,6 Diesel with only 100K km on the clock :speechles it is Blue

Like this one:










But the rust is... :wall:

Great job and great car sir :driver:


----------



## Jcoventry (Dec 19, 2009)

Really nice car, is it all Dynax UB underneath now or some other product?


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

And it's an auto how rare is that?


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

a very well done matey a real beauty :thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

bravo


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

North east Car Care said:


> Really Really Love This Car


Cheers Shaun,that's very kind of you


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Jcoventry said:


> Really nice car, is it all Dynax UB underneath now or some other product?


The car was originally Rust Proofed with Dinitrol (Tuff Kote Dinol) and i have topped this up using Supertrol and Shell Ensis oil,which are both soft wax compounds that don't really dry,but due to the difficulty of getting hold of either of these now,i have started to use BH Dynax as it's compatible and easy to get hold of,works very well.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

The Pan Man said:


> And it's an auto how rare is that?


It's pretty rare,as the ATX(Automatic Transaxle) box was only available on the 1600,between 1983-85,for an additional £430.00.It's also a patented Auto box with a mechanical bypass,so it's not sluggish as some would expect.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Very nice.

I had a similar Escort in 1986... Rio Brown 1.6 Ghia 5 door... built for the local police to assess, it was built with no sunroof, fuel injection and XR3 suspension.

Went well and surprised a few people... :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Very very nice Clit you have sir. 

Great work fantastic condition cant believe how old that looks now lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Stunning escort you have there, I always wanted a mk3 Ghia as an upgrade from my fiesta Ghia. I loved the 4 spoke steering wheel and the fake wood. Please keep it looking like that


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Looks a lovely original example. I respect that you have left things like the badges and 'wonky' number plate because that's how it is with age and history. My 1979 RS2000 has a chip out of the steering wheel spoke that my Dad made with his ring. A concours restoration would remove it, but like you I know the history of the various marks and imperfections and it makes it more personal.

I had a few Mk3s myself over the years; two XR3 look a likes, then a 'real' XR3i but mine weren't in this condition. Even the XR3i was a bit scruffy despite being only about 5 years old when I had it.

I'd look for something different to use on the dash though as it looks very shiny in the photos almost like it has been lacquered? I don't remember mine looking so shiny... 

Definitely think it's worth showing as you just don't see Mk3s about these days let alone such a straight example. :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Stunning escort you have there, I always wanted a mk3 Ghia as an upgrade from my fiesta Ghia. I loved the 4 spoke steering wheel and the fake wood. Please keep it looking like that


Thanks Steve i intend to


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

OldskoolRS said:


> Looks a lovely original example. I respect that you have left things like the badges and 'wonky' number plate because that's how it is with age and history. My 1979 RS2000 has a chip out of the steering wheel spoke that my Dad made with his ring. A concours restoration would remove it, but like you I know the history of the various marks and imperfections and it makes it more personal.
> 
> I had a few Mk3s myself over the years; two XR3 look a likes, then a 'real' XR3i but mine weren't in this condition. Even the XR3i was a bit scruffy despite being only about 5 years old when I had it.
> 
> ...


Thankyou i'm going to look at showing for next year i think.I use Lanolin on the dash to keep it from cracking,it takes a couple of buffs to remove the excess,so that's what is probably showing up in the pictures,it's not shiny in the flesh though.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Now away until next year


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Shame that imho but I can understand why.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

With the summer we had I doubt it was out much this year. My "winter" runabout saw plenty of use during the flood season.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks nice, car is in great condition :thumb:.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Thankyou yes it's been a short year for this car,quite disappointing really.I hope we all get more dry days next year


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Bloody nora, what an absolute diamond of an Escort, that would surely win prizes at shows, well done mate


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Love your Escort.If you parked it next to a Supercar it would get as many looks as the Supercar.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

What a cracker!, i know donna and jeff also, have been using there products for a couple of years now, there microfibres are the best in the business, huge credit to you:thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Bloody nora, what an absolute diamond of an Escort, that would surely win prizes at shows, well done mate


Thanks mate i might do some shows next year,just to get her out



craig b said:


> Love your Escort.If you parked it next to a Supercar it would get as many looks as the Supercar.


Thanks mate,that's very kind of you


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

veb said:


> What a cracker!, i know donna and jeff also, have been using there products for a couple of years now, there microfibres are the best in the business, huge credit to you:thumb:


Thankyou yes they're both happy to answer any questions,the customer service really is exceptional,just like the products:thumb:I love the new microfibres,either the 380gms blue ones,or the thick 570gms Gold ones.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Went along to a show recently with my local RS Owners club group.Managed third place in the show and shine, after getting talked into entering.Weather was pants,but it was a brilliant day,brightened up as i got home.


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

Stunning example, what great condition, lots of character


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks mate


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

3rd place???? The others must have been really really good to place better. 

It is such a rare sight to see. Top work as always matey.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks min probably politics tbh,i was just happy to be there and show the car.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

what a beauty. Your dad would be proud.

I have many memories going to Dagenham Motors with my dad to collect his motors when i was younger.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

waxy said:


> Thanks min probably politics tbh,i was just happy to be there and show the car.


Such a shame.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

That's the thing with these club concours and things. Politics does play a huge part in selecting the winner. For example a friend completely refurbished a car to as new or better condition 6 or 7 years ago. For the first 3 years he won his local club concours without doing any other work to the car, on the fourth year he was asked to be the judge to stop him entering. Last year he entered his car again after missing a year or two and won it again. This year he was beaten by a car that was described as being 'original and never restored' if you don't include the patchwork quilt and terrible paint job, the body parts which didn't match the vehicles production timeline and other bits and pieces. He believes the reason for the other car winning was because the owner was new to the club and really believed his car was a goodun'. 

But when people are involved it would be impossible to pick the right choice every time. 

Your car seems immaculate from the pictures and its a real credit to you for keeping it as is. I think you are right to keep the original badges etc. Originality really is better than bling.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

hopefully I see it if I am near my grans as I am sure that is the asda at Grangemouth, nice to see cared for classics.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

What an example! A real credit to you mate :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

jdquinn said:


> That's the thing with these club concours and things. Politics does play a huge part in selecting the winner. For example a friend completely refurbished a car to as new or better condition 6 or 7 years ago. For the first 3 years he won his local club concours without doing any other work to the car, on the fourth year he was asked to be the judge to stop him entering. Last year he entered his car again after missing a year or two and won it again. This year he was beaten by a car that was described as being 'original and never restored' if you don't include the patchwork quilt and terrible paint job, the body parts which didn't match the vehicles production timeline and other bits and pieces. He believes the reason for the other car winning was because the owner was new to the club and really believed his car was a goodun'.
> 
> But when people are involved it would be impossible to pick the right choice every time.
> 
> Your car seems immaculate from the pictures and its a real credit to you for keeping it as is. I think you are right to keep the original badges etc. Originality really is better than bling.


I think you've hit the nail on the head,i agree it's very much politics.It does come as a bit of a shock when you see,and hear what actually goes on,but now i'm more interested in taking part,and having a good day,i mean who really needs a trophy from someone to tell them they have a nice car.Thanks for your kind comments,i appreciate them,i've always placed a lot of emphasis on originality,so it's nice to see that it's noticed


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

big-saxo-guy said:


> hopefully I see it if I am near my grans as I am sure that is the asda at Grangemouth, nice to see cared for classics.


Thanks,yes just passing through that way,and stopped to take the pics there.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Bradders said:


> What an example! A real credit to you mate :thumb:


Thankyou mate


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

The Escort is a real credit to you. As you say you don't need a trophy to tell you your car is good. These club events are very much who you know as well. 

I've seen cars with dents and orange peel take first place at club events. 

Your Escort looks utterly stunning on the photos and you should be proud 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Thankyou


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Somehow I've managed to miss this one, never mind.
She's lovely :thumb:


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, how cool.

My first car was an 85 Orion Ghia and seeing that dashboard and dials really brought back the memories. I'd actually forgotten what it looked like.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheers for the kind comments


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Luv the escort mate my first car was a escort mk3 1.3 gl and I loved it wish I still had it now! Keep up the good work on yours:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning mate,I had one way back in 91-94,never kept it anywhere near as good as yours though :thumb:

Mike


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

s29nta said:


> Luv the escort mate my first car was a escort mk3 1.3 gl and I loved it wish I still had it now! Keep up the good work on yours:thumb:


Cheers mate:thumb: any pics of the GL


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

mike41 said:


> Stunning mate,I had one way back in 91-94,never kept it anywhere near as good as yours though :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

waxy said:


> Cheers mate:thumb: any pics of the GL


No pics sorry, wish I did have. FDM176X if I remember correctly :thumb: I always liked mk3 escorts had 2 more after, a 1.3L then an XR3 :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: What a beauty, takes me back to the time I passed my driving test. Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

you've looked after your Dads car since you were 17 made it look stunning since then and a nugget gives you earache over parts that are part of the cars character. I don't think you need to be told your cars insignificant faults . I'm not sure how I missed this when you first posted the thread .I'll blame old age or a nagging wife is a good excuse. I hope
When I saw the instrument binnacle it instantly reminded me of my mates second car, a blue A reg mk3.Ever since he bought it there was a funny aroma to it when the heater was on . We turned the car inside out looking for the fault .We never found it right up until it caught fire right where the heater blower sits .That's when we found the fault we think . A Ping pong ball How it got there we never found out because it wasn't there when we took it all apart The memories your cars prompted are numerous and mostly funny. Thanks for posting. I sent my friend a text about your car even at this late hour. He thanks you as well for the many happy memories the thread brought back . _Some of his memories I don't think I want to know about though .If you know what I mean _ He hasn't stopped for the past 10 min with do you remember such and such. Thank again 
Darren


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

PM sent Darren,the prompting of happy memories for you and your friend has made my day:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

waxy said:


> PM sent Darren,the prompting of happy memories for you and your friend has made my day:thumb:


I would have replied sooner Will, but I'm on some new painkillers and they reacted more quickly than I anticipated. One sec I'm looking at the keyboard the next the wife is shaking me into a semi comatose state, but she forgot to log me out .Hence the delay in the P.M. I didn't want you to think I was being ignorant. (But my sides are still aching because of all the things, an innocent dash picture.) The best one was having to tow him over Rivington pike in the snow. 
Once again Will thanks for sharing the pictures and excellent detail of your late
Father's car. 
Daz


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

That's quite alright Daz,hope you're not on the pain killers for too long.Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What a great thread and what a great thread as well!!  

It really is great to see a car that many people back in the day would consider it a normal day to day car, preserved and cared for like that. It means that it's now probably one of the best example of it's kind and something to appreciate. 

Your dad would be proud of it looking as good as the day he got it and amazing to see a nearly 30 year old car looking as good as new.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

A real credit to you sir for keeping it in that condition and keeping it original. Restoring a car is one thing, keeping a car mint and original over 30 years is another. It's almost too easy to get bored of a car that you own after a few years, and totally ignore it. This takes real commitment. :thumb:

It looks like it was kept in a climate controlled garage or something like that. Is that a dehumidifier or something?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Alex Thanks suberman i make sure the RH is kept at about 50% in the Garage at all times.In the winter,the car gets put away into a storage system.With older cars,the most important thing is to make sure that all internal,and underside areas are coated with a Rust proofing fluid,Shell Ensis etc.


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

Yey! A Solomons car! Fair chance I delivered that when it was new mate!

I worked for them mid 80's,covering Lightwater,Blackwater 3 Post Boys Petrol Station site,and Yateley.

I'm from Frimley and its good to see some shots of home too,which I miss loads!

Had a Strato Silver XR3i metal bumper Mk3 like this C780 PPK back then.I'm thinking this is from the run of PPJ plate cars being one of the Ghias.Perhaps she's on a B though.

The condition and your work is outstanding in my opinion mate.Is this Cayenne Red metallic? I'm struggling to remember the Ford colour names now...

Awesome!:thumb:

Steve:thumb::wave:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheers Steve Great bit of history there,nice to know some people can still remember the Solomons dealer:thumb:The Escort is Regency Red metallic,which replaced Imperial Red Metallic,very short run of 11 months.Thanks for kind comments


----------

